# Trunk Lid



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get a hudge emblem for my trunk lid. I want it on the inside of the trunk so when you lift the trunk it says gto. It would be even better if i could get the gto emblem. Its has to be plastic or metal letters, no stickers. :cool


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:rofl: What's a hudge?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I have seen exactly what you are talking about for the grand prix. but I think it was a whole replacement for that inside lid cover? I cant remeber or find the site becaus ei deleted all my GP stuff when i got the goat


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :rofl: What's a hudge?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Can't believe you would want anything that would add to the already substantial weight of that trunk lid.:rofl:


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wow*

Im retarted I ment Huge Instead of hudge. :lol:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

you mean something like this?









I have no idea
but you can go to http://matuscg.googlepages.com/ and email the guy


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ok*

This might be tricky, but does anyone know the font that GTO is written in.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:willy: Thanks, I just about ready to feed one, I was not sure what species and genis it was. Whee, that could have meant the end of all life as we know it or at least 10 more hp on the butt dyno.


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> This might be tricky, but does anyone know the font that GTO is written in.


It is a modified version of either FRUTIGER ROMAN or GILL SANS REGULAR (both can be easily tweaked to match identically). It has been stretched by appx. 270% widthwise, and some of the points have been altered (such as the bottom cruver on the 'G'.

I have a relatively faithful vector reproduction of the lettering. I could do the whole checker badge if necessary as well. Let me know should anyone need it.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ok??*

Does anyone get this. 



UdnUdnGTO said:


> :willy: Thanks, I just about ready to feed one, I was not sure what species and genis it was. Whee, that could have meant the end of all life as we know it or at least 10 more hp on the butt dyno.


Seriously what is his problem, sorry im specific. :cool


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

OLD


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :willy: Thanks, I just about ready to feed one, I was not sure what species and genis it was. Whee, that could have meant the end of all life as we know it or at least 10 more hp on the butt dyno.


"Bartender, I'll have whatever he's drinking!"


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

RipTheSix said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a hudge emblem for my trunk lid. I want it on the inside of the trunk so when you lift the trunk it says gto. It would be even better if i could get the gto emblem. Its has to be plastic or metal letters, no stickers. :cool


See if this is what you are looking for.

http://www.carmotorsports.com/Trunk_Lid_Cover.htm


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Does anyone get this.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by UdnUdnGTO
> ...


*
I give up*


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, thats what im looking for, the only problem is that it says 5.7.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

RipTheSix said:


> Thanks, thats what im looking for, the only problem is that it says 5.7.



They have the 6.0 also. Call them to order it. They also have a matching one to replace the hood insulator. I wanted that until I put the Maggie on.


----------

